# Billy Ray- Achy Breakup Heart. With Tweaking Vapors



## Jibbz786 (13/2/14)

Lol check it out on this link

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (13/2/14)

Mind the title though... Autocorrect?


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

oh maaaan , half nekid womans and vaping , i am done !!!

got the mp3 , now trying to cut the first 50 seconds out ...!


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

in the words of Russel Peters absolutely mind blasting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (13/2/14)

Dafuq! ...the hell did did I just watch?!?!? 

What has been seen cannot be unseen. That has got to be the worst rapper I've ever heard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

devdev said:


> Dafuq! ...the hell did did I just watch?!?!?
> 
> What has been seen cannot be unseen. That has got to be the worst rapper I've ever heard


Dont watch it for the song, watch if for the chics vaping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (13/2/14)

The eye candy is pretty compelling, those outfits don't leave much to the imagination. 

Definitely worth a watch for 'research' purposes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (13/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> in the words of Russel Peters absolutely mind blasting



lokl @BhavZ those chics are blasting in my mind #gottaloveRussel


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

haha they using E-hoses who wants one  Keep trying to bribe my factory to send me one for free just for display purposes lol


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> haha they using E-hoses who wants one  Keep trying to bribe my factory to send me one for free just for display purposes lol



so when reading that , ready slowly and carefully , cos i didn't , and google laughed when i searched for E-hoes !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jibbz786 (13/2/14)

i Just had to share it with you guys...for the vaping purely ofcourse. lol but that rapper def does suck. put it on mute n just watch


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Insulation tape goes a long way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

